# grill mod help



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i have a 94 ser grill that i want to cut and modify with mesh. i know many have done this mod and i was wondering if someone near walnut/west covina area would be willing to do it for me, or know someone that would be able to help me out.

thanks
wasu


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can help you out. I have my electric sander in handy. and you can always look at mine to see if you likes or hates.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

did you do it yourself? how long did it take?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

did it with my friend back in 99. took about 30 minutes.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I have mon free if ur interested.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i just into a car accident today and my front end is pretty much smashed up...
i would like to do it still. i'll try to find another grill and let you know... sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

snap that sucks man. had an extra bumper but its kinda messed up with paint chipping. how did it happen?


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i was going straight on on green light, and the car coming the opposite way turned in front of me on their red arrow. my front passenger side hit their rear passenger side. i got to drive my car home, whereas the benz had to be towed.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

that sucks man. i feel for you. too many people who dont know how to drive out there.


----------

